# anyone else WTT in June 2013?



## MegnJoe

Hello! I am WTT currently because I just had my first :) June 6th 2012. A beautiful baby girl :) husband and I know we want another but are waiting until exactly June 6th 2013 before we officially come off birth control! It's important to us to have all of our focus on our little girl and not miss the milestones and the joy that is a first born! We had a very difficult time conceiving, 5 years. Until he came on orders to Germany. I went straight to the army doctor and said "I can't get pregnant, I have PCOS and damnit don't tell me its because I am fat!!!!!" Military doctors tend to blame everything on a 5 lb overage in weight ha! So finally I was referred to a wonderful German doctor, Dr. Kreig. He reconfirmed PCOS and put me on Clomid and HCG injections. I saw him very often he did internal ultrasounds at every visit, and then after 3 month he did an HSG and discovered blocked tubes. Then I was given a laparoscopy and they discovered scarring and a cyst. This was August 30th 2011. I took my positive pregnancy test on our 5 year anniversary, October 9th 2011 :) it has been a journey and I have learned so much. BnB helped me, I learned about ovulation testing and internet cheap pregnancy tests and pre seed and softcups, I attribute much of our success to the knowledge and the.friends I have made on BnB. I would like to be able to encourage anyone who needs it or wants it, be a mentor or just someone to.chat with. I am looking for all that too! :) so tell me if you are also WTT for June 2013! I'd love to have someone to share this journey with! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## bnr22

We are WTT until late May or June! It will be our first, and I'm so very excited and cannot wait!!


----------



## MegnJoe

That's awesome :) exciting isn't it?! I can't wait to be back in the whirlwind that is TTC! R u doing anything to get ready? I just started AF for the first time since having my LO and in tracking now with a phone app so my doctor doesn't have any guess work to do!


----------



## bnr22

We have started a baby fund, and we are going to start looking for a house in just a few months. We do have a few clothes that we liked that were on clearance, but that's it. I've been on bc for quite a few years, and so I will stop that at the beginning of the year. I have NEVER had regular cylces, so after such a long time on bc I will just have to see what happens when I get off. 
Are you doing anything else besides tracking AF?
Your little one was born just 15 days before we got married! She's super cute!


----------



## Try Rocking

We're also waiting until May or June of 2013. I'm working on losing weight and getting healthy before we start trying again. 
Our daughter (2.5 years old) took us 7 years and we tried again for 18 months before I put it on hold to get healthy. Hopefully the weight loss will help our chances, I'd hate for another 7 year wait!


----------



## MegnJoe

bnr22 said:


> We have started a baby fund, and we are going to start looking for a house in just a few months. We do have a few clothes that we liked that were on clearance, but that's it. I've been on bc for quite a few years, and so I will stop that at the beginning of the year. I have NEVER had regular cylces, so after such a long time on bc I will just have to see what happens when I get off.
> Are you doing anything else besides tracking AF?
> Your little one was born just 15 days before we got married! She's super cute!

June is a great month for great things :) Congrats on ur marriage! I am joining the gym, I used to be a competitive swimmer and so I really want to get back in the pool, just so I can be a healthy mommy, and hopefully it will even out some of my insulin issues that contribute to my PCOS. VERY smart to start the baby fund! Don't by too many new born outfits lol they grow so fast! Getting off bc can be pretty scary. I am so worried about going back on it til its time to try that it will mess with my cycles. I have super irregular cycles too. In fact every cycle I had was when I was seeing a fertility specialist had to be jump started. That's so so not the case with everyone so don't worry I bet it will be a month or so, sometimes ppl get preggy right away after bc because the blocking part leaves but.the good hormones stay. When do u plan on coming off of it?


----------



## MegnJoe

Try Rocking said:


> We're also waiting until May or June of 2013. I'm working on losing weight and getting healthy before we start trying again.
> Our daughter (2.5 years old) took us 7 years and we tried again for 18 months before I put it on hold to get healthy. Hopefully the weight loss will help our chances, I'd hate for another 7 year wait!

Holy heck girl! You have lost 70 lbs?! Great job!!! Now tell me how! I need to lose weight so bad. My confidence is lacking :( I would love to lose 60-70 lbs. It's hard for me to even admit that number, first time I ever have..are u totally WTT right now or some NTNP? I am sort of leaning towards NTNP in March or April just in case so I can get a jump on the issue with my OB..I hope neither of us have a wait like we have had before. Wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy :(


----------



## Try Rocking

No the wait is horrible :(

I'm doing Weight Watchers and I started jogging, it took me a while to start jogging but I'm getting better everytime I go out. 
I still have a lot more to lose, I'm actually only about halfway there at this point. 
I am full out WTT right now. For the first time since getting together with my husband I honestly do not want to get pregnant right now. I just want to take care of me, get healthy and then maybe when I'm closer to my goal we might switch to NTNP. :)

Hopefully it happens right away for all of us as soon as we're ready!


----------



## Firefly Skies

My SO and I are WTT until somewhere around May/June 2013 as well. :) It will be our first. He's actually the one who wants to try now, but I want to wait until the middle of next year so we can provide more for them.

@Try Rocking - Wow, 70lbs! That's amazing, what a great job!


----------



## stephaniexx

We are WTT June next year :D soo excited I love being a mummy and this will complete my family :) I love that it's number three too, I know exactly what to expect and can hopefully be helpful to some fisrt timers on here.

Try Rocking - 70lbs !!! Congrats :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I hope I can come in. We just had a baby boy the end of July...so we plan on going off birth control in June :) I am very scared..I was on birth control before getting pregnant with my first...and it took us about a year to get pregnant.


----------



## bnr22

WOW!! Yah, I need to get to losing my weight too. Luckily I only have about 30 lbs at most, but it's been hard for me to even get motivated. 

MegnJoe, yah a friend of mine gave me some newborn clothes (gender neutral and a few boys), but anything I have bought has been 3 mo+, and it's all just short-sleeved onesies so they can go with anything. I think I am stopping bc in Jan or Feb, but definitely by March 1 at the latest. I have been on it for almost 7 years with no breaks, so my body may go a little crazy. 

Firefly Skies - It'll be our first too!! :)

Stephaniexx- Yes, helping the newbies would be great! :)


----------



## MegnJoe

Welcome ladies! We should stay in touch til June and after! I am excited you have all replied! I hope to be able to help someone if they need any advice or just want to chat. I did weight watchers.in Germany but had little support then four months after I became pregnant so back to square one
TRY ROCKING- Do u go to meetings? Have they helped u if u do. Of man I wish I could get motivated to jog but I think swimming will be my best bet. 

Excited to get to know all of yall better!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi Ladies! :hi:

We are also WTT till June 2013 :thumbup:

It will be #2 for me and #3 for DH. 
My DD is 2 and SS is almost 8. 

If it was up to DH we would be TTC now but I'm wanting to wait till next summer for various reasons. 

It will be nice to go through this together. :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

I don't go to meetings, I just do it online and it's been working for me :) Swimming is awesome and great exercise! 
Jogging is what I'm enjoying, I definitely think you should enjoy working out!


----------



## MegnJoe

Lownthwaite said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> We are also WTT till June 2013 :thumbup:
> 
> It will be #2 for me and #3 for DH.
> My DD is 2 and SS is almost 8.
> 
> If it was up to DH we would be TTC now but I'm wanting to wait till next summer for various reasons.
> 
> It will be nice to go through this together. :hugs:

Hi!! Welcome! I noticed u have been BF for 24 months!!! Woo! That's awesome :) 
My DH wants to NTNP...ummm no lol. I am strictly WTT!


----------



## MegnJoe

Try Rocking said:


> I don't go to meetings, I just do it online and it's been working for me :) Swimming is awesome and great exercise!
> Jogging is what I'm enjoying, I definitely think you should enjoy working out!

I agree. I've tried other things and don't like it so back to what I know! I might.give weight watchers a serious go now that I am back home from Germany and LO is almost 3 months..


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck! :hugs: Do you have a swimming buddy or do you go by yourself?


----------



## Lownthwaite

MegnJoe said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> We are also WTT till June 2013 :thumbup:
> 
> It will be #2 for me and #3 for DH.
> My DD is 2 and SS is almost 8.
> 
> If it was up to DH we would be TTC now but I'm wanting to wait till next summer for various reasons.
> 
> It will be nice to go through this together. :hugs:
> 
> Hi!! Welcome! I noticed u have been BF for 24 months!!! Woo! That's awesome :)
> My DH wants to NTNP...ummm no lol. I am strictly WTT!Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:

I'm looking forward to BF a little one again! :haha:

I know what you mean - we conceived DD on our 1st cycle so I'm strictly WTT! :haha:


----------



## misshastings

We are waiting to try until May 2013 :( seems such a long way off!

We are waiting mainly to have money saved up for when baby gets here... and also because our credit card will be paid off March 2013 so we can save that money too. 

Looking to have about £2000 saved before baby comes if not more.

I'm finding waiting really frustrating - Not helped by the fact that i work in a nursery where I'm around babies the whole time :\ as well as everyone I know having them too (even people who were not trying and it "just happened" :dohh:)

Oh well. Only... 247 days until TTC!

Miss Hastings


----------



## MegnJoe

Try Rocking said:


> Good luck! :hugs: Do you have a swimming buddy or do you go by yourself?

Just by myself. I wish I had a swimming buddy!


----------



## MegnJoe

Lownthwaite said:


> MegnJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> We are also WTT till June 2013 :thumbup:
> 
> It will be #2 for me and #3 for DH.
> My DD is 2 and SS is almost 8.
> 
> If it was up to DH we would be TTC now but I'm wanting to wait till next summer for various reasons.
> 
> It will be nice to go through this together. :hugs:
> 
> Hi!! Welcome! I noticed u have been BF for 24 months!!! Woo! That's awesome :)
> My DH wants to NTNP...ummm no lol. I am strictly WTT!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> I'm looking forward to BF a little one again! :haha:
> 
> I know what you mean - we conceived DD on our 1st cycle so I'm strictly WTT! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh my, I don't know what I would do if I conceived right away before the June2013 mark. I guess I would have another baby lol u know what I mean. What a roller coaster of emotions that must have been!


----------



## MegnJoe

misshastings said:


> We are waiting to try until May 2013 :( seems such a long way off!
> 
> We are waiting mainly to have money saved up for when baby gets here... and also because our credit card will be paid off March 2013 so we can save that money too.
> 
> Looking to have about £2000 saved before baby comes if not more.
> 
> I'm finding waiting really frustrating - Not helped by the fact that i work in a nursery where I'm around babies the whole time :\ as well as everyone I know having them too (even people who were not trying and it "just happened" :dohh:)
> 
> Oh well. Only... 247 days until TTC!
> 
> Miss Hastings

It's good to have a savings goal and stivk with it, imagine how good that will feel when its actually accomplished!!! I know it does seem forever away but will be here before we know it! Hang in there, enjoy alone time now. Go see a movie or a quiet dinner. do what I can't anymore lol!


----------



## Jbaby90

Hi :) its great to find other ladies who are going to start trying around the same time as me!! I spoke with my partner a couple of nights after my mc and he cant wait to try but we are getting married in August next year so we have decided that we will NTNP from June and if I dont fall pregnant then after the wedding we will focus on TTC :happydance: I'm so excited!! I just wish it wasnt so far away! 
I would love to stay in touch with you all!! :flower:


----------



## perfect plan

Hi Everyone :hi:

I am WTT for my first till around May/June 2013. I will be coming off BC in December/January this year which i cant wait to do! The reason why i am waiting is because me and my partner are getting married :wedding: in May and would like to get that sorted before having a baby. Plus i have bought the most wonderful dress and i really dont want to miss out on wearing it ( its a true princess dress, totally seduced me! )

I have been wanting kids for as long as i can remember and the fact that we are less than a year away from that is really exciting for me!! I think we will NTNP slightly from March/April just to take the pressure off and to try and enter the whole thing in a relaxed way. I know what im like and i can totally see myself stressing about everything and i really dont want that.

It would be nice to have some buddies. I have been on this site for a little while but havent really made many buddies. ( could it be my breath! lol )


----------



## MegnJoe

Jbaby90 said:


> Hi :) its great to find other ladies who are going to start trying around the same time as me!! I spoke with my partner a couple of nights after my mc and he cant wait to try but we are getting married in August next year so we have decided that we will NTNP from June and if I dont fall pregnant then after the wedding we will focus on TTC :happydance: I'm so excited!! I just wish it wasnt so far away!
> I would love to stay in touch with you all!! :flower:

Good luck!! And congratulations on getting married!:flower: I am also sorry to hear about your loss hun. It will be an exciting time for you to start the official TTC and i know, it will be exciting too when u NTNP!! Look forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## MegnJoe

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I hope I can come in. We just had a baby boy the end of July...so we plan on going off birth control in June :) I am very scared..I was on birth control before getting pregnant with my first...and it took us about a year to get pregnant.

Conrats on your little boy!! He is 1 month and 1 day old, time flys doesnt it?! :cloud9: I am not on any BC but I did have my first cycle on Aug. 13 since having my LO. :thumbup: So, even if I am just WTT, its like let the games begin!!:happydance: My sister told me not to stress, that your body is wanting it to happen again, so relax. Thats what she told me LOL i was like YOU relax!!:dohh:


----------



## MegnJoe

perfect plan said:


> Hi Everyone :hi:
> 
> I am WTT for my first till around May/June 2013. I will be coming off BC in December/January this year which i cant wait to do! The reason why i am waiting is because me and my partner are getting married :wedding: in May and would like to get that sorted before having a baby. Plus i have bought the most wonderful dress and i really dont want to miss out on wearing it ( its a true princess dress, totally seduced me! )
> 
> I have been wanting kids for as long as i can remember and the fact that we are less than a year away from that is really exciting for me!! I think we will NTNP slightly from March/April just to take the pressure off and to try and enter the whole thing in a relaxed way. I know what im like and i can totally see myself stressing about everything and i really dont want that.
> 
> It would be nice to have some buddies. I have been on this site for a little while but havent really made many buddies. ( could it be my breath! lol )

Hey you! Welcome! What day in May are you getting married? Congrats!! May is one of my favorite months. The wait is almost over. You are right to do the NTNP instead of jumping straight into TTC. TTC can be very stressful. Hmm I cant smell your breath so maybe its because you didnt put deodorant on?? LOL i am SO just kidding :hugs: Talk to you again soon I hope!!


----------



## perfect plan

MegnJoe said:


> perfect plan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone :hi:
> 
> I am WTT for my first till around May/June 2013. I will be coming off BC in December/January this year which i cant wait to do! The reason why i am waiting is because me and my partner are getting married :wedding: in May and would like to get that sorted before having a baby. Plus i have bought the most wonderful dress and i really dont want to miss out on wearing it ( its a true princess dress, totally seduced me! )
> 
> I have been wanting kids for as long as i can remember and the fact that we are less than a year away from that is really exciting for me!! I think we will NTNP slightly from March/April just to take the pressure off and to try and enter the whole thing in a relaxed way. I know what im like and i can totally see myself stressing about everything and i really dont want that.
> 
> It would be nice to have some buddies. I have been on this site for a little while but havent really made many buddies. ( could it be my breath! lol )
> 
> Hey you! Welcome! What day in May are you getting married? Congrats!! May is one of my favorite months. The wait is almost over. You are right to do the NTNP instead of jumping straight into TTC. TTC can be very stressful. Hmm I cant smell your breath so maybe its because you didnt put deodorant on?? LOL i am SO just kidding :hugs: Talk to you again soon I hope!!Click to expand...

Thanks. We are due to get hitched on the 25th absolutely cant wait. What makes you like May? Come to think of it there wasnt really a set reason why we went for this date actually, it was the soonest we could do it without it necessarily being too cold although i am in england and any month can be cold over here.

The whole process of being pregnant and having a baby to look after feels so mysterious to me because despite coming from a big family i havent really had much exposure to anyone close being pregnant, all of my friends havent had kids yet so the whole thing is a complete mystery to me, the more research i do the more exciting it gets. Does anyone else feel that way or was that me just trying to convince myself im not obsessed lol


----------



## zoomlentil

Congratulations on your baby! :D

Although my ticker says the beginning of next year, it will probably be closer to May/June. :) So I'm here with ya!


----------



## MegnJoe

perfect plan said:


> MegnJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect plan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone :hi:
> 
> I am WTT for my first till around May/June 2013. I will be coming off BC in December/January this year which i cant wait to do! The reason why i am waiting is because me and my partner are getting married :wedding: in May and would like to get that sorted before having a baby. Plus i have bought the most wonderful dress and i really dont want to miss out on wearing it ( its a true princess dress, totally seduced me! )
> 
> I have been wanting kids for as long as i can remember and the fact that we are less than a year away from that is really exciting for me!! I think we will NTNP slightly from March/April just to take the pressure off and to try and enter the whole thing in a relaxed way. I know what im like and i can totally see myself stressing about everything and i really dont want that.
> 
> It would be nice to have some buddies. I have been on this site for a little while but havent really made many buddies. ( could it be my breath! lol )
> 
> Hey you! Welcome! What day in May are you getting married? Congrats!! May is one of my favorite months. The wait is almost over. You are right to do the NTNP instead of jumping straight into TTC. TTC can be very stressful. Hmm I cant smell your breath so maybe its because you didnt put deodorant on?? LOL i am SO just kidding :hugs: Talk to you again soon I hope!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. We are due to get hitched on the 25th absolutely cant wait. What makes you like May? Come to think of it there wasnt really a set reason why we went for this date actually, it was the soonest we could do it without it necessarily being too cold although i am in england and any month can be cold over here.
> 
> The whole process of being pregnant and having a baby to look after feels so mysterious to me because despite coming from a big family i havent really had much exposure to anyone close being pregnant, all of my friends havent had kids yet so the whole thing is a complete mystery to me, the more research i do the more exciting it gets. Does anyone else feel that way or was that me just trying to convince myself im not obsessed lolClick to expand...

I like may because my birthday is the 28th :) that and it is a beautiful month here in Texas. Stormy sometimes, and nice and warm without being hot! 

I totalllllly understand what u r saying about it being new and mysterious. My sister has 2 kids but my husband was in the military so we were always far away when she was pregnant, it is such a journey! The 3rd trimester is the craziest!


----------



## bnr22

perfect plan said:


> Thanks. We are due to get hitched on the 25th absolutely cant wait. What makes you like May? Come to think of it there wasnt really a set reason why we went for this date actually, it was the soonest we could do it without it necessarily being too cold although i am in england and any month can be cold over here.
> 
> The whole process of being pregnant and having a baby to look after feels so mysterious to me because despite coming from a big family i havent really had much exposure to anyone close being pregnant, all of my friends havent had kids yet so the whole thing is a complete mystery to me, the more research i do the more exciting it gets. Does anyone else feel that way or was that me just trying to convince myself im not obsessed lol

I am the same way!! I have only had a few friends get pregnant that I am that close to, but my facebook news feed seems to be exploding with babies and talk of babies. 
I have always wanted children, and I have gotten through the last six years or so by working in daycares. Now I'm a nanny and my want for a baby has gotten even worse, especially since getting married in June. I simply can't wait!!!! But I must!


----------



## mad_season

Hello, all! 

New/oldie here. I was on this site when I was just newly pregnant and all through my first pregnacy in 2009, and I love this site.

Just got the hubby on board to have another! BUT we have to wait because we are flipping/moving into our new house this fall/winter and I have one more year of school for my degree but can finish while pregnant.

So I am getting my IUD out on May 1st 2013 (at my yearly) and we are going to wait a cycle till June 2013! 

Unless life circumstances change, I am hoping it wont take long to get preggers next summer.


----------



## MegnJoe

zoomlentil said:


> Congratulations on your baby! :D
> 
> Although my ticker says the beginning of next year, it will probably be closer to May/June. :) So I'm here with ya!

Tell u the truth we night start in April, did I already tell u that? Lol I am on my phone so its hard to see who I've replied to til I get to my computer!


----------



## MegnJoe

madseasons said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> New/oldie here. I was on this site when I was just newly pregnant and all through my first pregnacy in 2009, and I love this site.
> 
> Just got the hubby on board to have another! BUT we have to wait because we are flipping/moving into our new house this fall/winter and I have one more year of school for my degree but can finish while pregnant.
> 
> So I am getting my IUD out on May 1st 2013 (at my yearly) and we are going to wait a cycle till June 2013!
> 
> Unless life circumstances change, I am hoping it wont take long to get preggers next summer.

Hey! Welcome back!! I am about to start school for my ultrasound technology degree, I think I will be able to accomplish that in 18 months so..I might end up being preggy and going to school, having a lo and finishing up school..hmm maybe I shouldn't be so eager to TTC, maybe I should push it back even further :( how exciting though, flipping a house. I've always thought that would be fun to really make a house perfect for urself & family!


----------



## mad_season

MegnJoe said:


> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> Hello, all!
> 
> New/oldie here. I was on this site when I was just newly pregnant and all through my first pregnacy in 2009, and I love this site.
> 
> Just got the hubby on board to have another! BUT we have to wait because we are flipping/moving into our new house this fall/winter and I have one more year of school for my degree but can finish while pregnant.
> 
> So I am getting my IUD out on May 1st 2013 (at my yearly) and we are going to wait a cycle till June 2013!
> 
> Unless life circumstances change, I am hoping it wont take long to get preggers next summer.
> 
> Hey! Welcome back!! I am about to start school for my ultrasound technology degree, I think I will be able to accomplish that in 18 months so..I might end up being preggy and going to school, having a lo and finishing up school..hmm maybe I shouldn't be so eager to TTC, maybe I should push it back even further :( how exciting though, flipping a house. I've always thought that would be fun to really make a house perfect for urself & family!Click to expand...

Yeah, its not easy having a *almost* three year old, going to school and work full time and getting ready for the move, so we had to push it back. :nope: BUT OH is also waiting for a job that will have us financially above water by the time we do have #2, so the wait is good for us....just have to fight the baby bug! haha


----------



## MegnJoe

madseasons said:


> MegnJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> Hello, all!
> 
> New/oldie here. I was on this site when I was just newly pregnant and all through my first pregnacy in 2009, and I love this site.
> 
> Just got the hubby on board to have another! BUT we have to wait because we are flipping/moving into our new house this fall/winter and I have one more year of school for my degree but can finish while pregnant.
> 
> So I am getting my IUD out on May 1st 2013 (at my yearly) and we are going to wait a cycle till June 2013!
> 
> Unless life circumstances change, I am hoping it wont take long to get preggers next summer.
> 
> Hey! Welcome back!! I am about to start school for my ultrasound technology degree, I think I will be able to accomplish that in 18 months so..I might end up being preggy and going to school, having a lo and finishing up school..hmm maybe I shouldn't be so eager to TTC, maybe I should push it back even further :( how exciting though, flipping a house. I've always thought that would be fun to really make a house perfect for urself & family!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, its not easy having a *almost* three year old, going to school and work full time and getting ready for the move, so we had to push it back. :nope: BUT OH is also waiting for a job that will have us financially above water by the time we do have #2, so the wait is good for us....just have to fight the baby bug! hahaClick to expand...

But I don't wanna fight it! Lol I know we should wait and we probably will but wah! I don't wanna wah wah wah! :brat:


----------



## mad_season

MegnJoe said:


> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MegnJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> Hello, all!
> 
> New/oldie here. I was on this site when I was just newly pregnant and all through my first pregnacy in 2009, and I love this site.
> 
> Just got the hubby on board to have another! BUT we have to wait because we are flipping/moving into our new house this fall/winter and I have one more year of school for my degree but can finish while pregnant.
> 
> So I am getting my IUD out on May 1st 2013 (at my yearly) and we are going to wait a cycle till June 2013!
> 
> Unless life circumstances change, I am hoping it wont take long to get preggers next summer.
> 
> Hey! Welcome back!! I am about to start school for my ultrasound technology degree, I think I will be able to accomplish that in 18 months so..I might end up being preggy and going to school, having a lo and finishing up school..hmm maybe I shouldn't be so eager to TTC, maybe I should push it back even further :( how exciting though, flipping a house. I've always thought that would be fun to really make a house perfect for urself & family!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, its not easy having a *almost* three year old, going to school and work full time and getting ready for the move, so we had to push it back. :nope: BUT OH is also waiting for a job that will have us financially above water by the time we do have #2, so the wait is good for us....just have to fight the baby bug! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> But I don't wanna fight it! Lol I know we should wait and we probably will but wah! I don't wanna wah wah wah! :brat:Click to expand...

Me either! As soon as the OH give me the okay, I am RUNNING to the OB to get my IUD out if its before May 1st. (my next appt) He even said, and I QUOTE, "Its now or never" meaning the age gap that the kids will have....SO maybe I can use that to my advantage.....MUUAAAAHHH *evil laugh*


----------



## RosieRosieP

We are hoping to start TTC for our first in June 2013 :thumbup:

Nice to meet others in the same position especially as it seems ages away.


----------



## MegnJoe

madseasons said:


> MegnJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MegnJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, all!
> 
> New/oldie here. I was on this site when I was just newly pregnant and all through my first pregnacy in 2009, and I love this site.
> 
> Just got the hubby on board to have another! BUT we have to wait because we are flipping/moving into our new house this fall/winter and I have one more year of school for my degree but can finish while pregnant.
> 
> So I am getting my IUD out on May 1st 2013 (at my yearly) and we are going to wait a cycle till June 2013!
> 
> Unless life circumstances change, I am hoping it wont take long to get preggers next summer.
> 
> Hey! Welcome back!! I am about to start school for my ultrasound technology degree, I think I will be able to accomplish that in 18 months so..I might end up being preggy and going to school, having a lo and finishing up school..hmm maybe I shouldn't be so eager to TTC, maybe I should push it back even further :( how exciting though, flipping a house. I've always thought that would be fun to really make a house perfect for urself & family!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, its not easy having a *almost* three year old, going to school and work full time and getting ready for the move, so we had to push it back. :nope: BUT OH is also waiting for a job that will have us financially above water by the time we do have #2, so the wait is good for us....just have to fight the baby bug! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> But I don't wanna fight it! Lol I know we should wait and we probably will but wah! I don't wanna wah wah wah! :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> Me either! As soon as the OH give me the okay, I am RUNNING to the OB to get my IUD out if its before May 1st. (my next appt) He even said, and I QUOTE, "Its now or never" meaning the age gap that the kids will have....SO maybe I can use that to my advantage.....MUUAAAAHHH *evil laugh*Click to expand...

Haha! I would ;) I need to go to my OB. I need a real concrete answer to how long it might take for, blood work for thyroid...scans for pcos..I want to know where I stand so I can make an educated decision on my WTT/Ttc situation..


----------



## MegnJoe

RosieRosieP said:


> We are hoping to start TTC for our first in June 2013 :thumbup:
> 
> Nice to meet others in the same position especially as it seems ages away.

It will be here before we know it! Welcome to the group!


----------



## misshastings

After news of a potential payrise we may be moving our TTC date forward! 

Hopefully will find out this week - Fingers, toes, legs, eyes, arms crossed !! :happydance:


----------



## MegnJoe

misshastings said:


> After news of a potential payrise we may be moving our TTC date forward!
> 
> Hopefully will find out this week - Fingers, toes, legs, eyes, arms crossed !! :happydance:

Yay!!!! I hope it works out let us know!!! We had a talk this morning about it. Still stuck on one year after me LOs 1st bday :/ that's okay tho :) he did agree to ntnp at 8 months ;) lol


----------



## Ganton

Hi. I had a little boy on 20 June this year. We definitely want to start trying for number 2 bu his first birthday, but have agreed that we may start NTNP from March if it feels right at the time.

I'm not going back on the pill, as it took a long time for my periods to regulate after I came off it before trying for our first. I'm breast feeding at the moment, so my periods haven't returned. I intend to stop breast feeding at 6 months so that only gives 3 months for my periods to return before we possibly want to start trying again.

It seems like so long away until we start trying, but I then worked out that I'd want to start taking folic acid in December if I want to make sure I get at least 3 months of supplements in before trying, and that really doesn't seem like far away.

I loved the excitement of trying, being pregnant, experiencing labour and birth, and being a mummy, so I'm so excited about the idea of trying again.

How many children do you want?


----------



## MegnJoe

Ganton said:


> Hi. I had a little boy on 20 June this year. We definitely want to start trying for number 2 bu his first birthday, but have agreed that we may start NTNP from March if it feels right at the time.
> 
> I'm not going back on the pill, as it took a long time for my periods to regulate after I came off it before trying for our first. I'm breast feeding at the moment, so my periods haven't returned. I intend to stop breast feeding at 6 months so that only gives 3 months for my periods to return before we possibly want to start trying again.
> 
> It seems like so long away until we start trying, but I then worked out that I'd want to start taking folic acid in December if I want to make sure I get at least 3 months of supplements in before trying, and that really doesn't seem like far away.
> 
> I loved the excitement of trying, being pregnant, experiencing labour and birth, and being a mummy, so I'm so excited about the idea of trying again.
> 
> How many children do you want?

Hey! :hugs: Welcome <3 I am not on the pill either--the process of the pill has never been a good one for me, I was thinking about buying the spermicidal lubricant as a form of BC since i HATE condoms. And I am married and have been for 6 yrs next month, why mess with condoms?! lol!! I will probably start back on my prenatal pills at the beginning of the year. I had kinda a raw deal with my pregnancy. At 17 weeks we flew from Germany to my in laws in Iowa an had to live there as we transistioned out of the military for 2 months, then drove from Iowa to Texas at 28 weeks. And I had my lo at 38 weeks, I didnt get a chance to do lamaze or BF classes or buy maternity clothes...:cry: The end result is the most important but I really want to expirence pregnancy in a less eventful manner lol. Like umm NOT moving every trimester :thumbup: ! 

So thats my story--congrats on having ur lo! 

Oh and 3 kiddos--but OH says 2..We will see if I cant squeeze out 4 :blush:


----------



## Ganton

Wow, that's a lot of moving around during pregnancy. It'd definitely be nice for you to experience a more relaxed pregnancy. 

I would also quite like 3, but my husband also says 2. He absolutely adores our little boy though and jokes about trying for another one straight away (although I think that's just because he prefers sex without condoms!) so he may consider a third at some point.

I hadn't thought about using spermicide. Any idea how effective it is? I think I'd be a bit scared of that being my only method of contraception at the moment, but maybe I'd use it as we're approaching our TTC date.


----------



## MegnJoe

Ganton said:


> Wow, that's a lot of moving around during pregnancy. It'd definitely be nice for you to experience a more relaxed pregnancy.
> 
> I would also quite like 3, but my husband also says 2. He absolutely adores our little boy though and jokes about trying for another one straight away (although I think that's just because he prefers sex without condoms!) so he may consider a third at some point.
> 
> I hadn't thought about using spermicide. Any idea how effective it is? I think I'd be a bit scared of that being my only method of contraception at the moment, but maybe I'd use it as we're approaching our TTC date.

https://www.ehow.com/about_5485567_effective-spermicidal-lube.html

I used it for 2 yrs and it never failed like the article says. It doesnt mess w/ hormones which is why i use it, and it doesnt irritate like condoms do :)


----------



## MegnJoe

So how is everyone doing??


----------



## Lownthwaite

MegnJoe said:


> So how is everyone doing??

Feel like I am surrounded by babies at the moment. 

DH is keen and is just waiting for the green light from me. :dohh::haha:

I actually took a test this morning as I've been having strong symptoms for a few weeks but I am on the patch and think it's just side effects. :wacko: Needless to say I got a BFN. 

Ooooh I am thinking I would like to wait till June so the birth would fall in well with LO starting school just at the end of what would be my maternity leave but I am really quite broody right now. :haha::dohh:

How're you? :hugs:


----------



## MegnJoe

Lownthwaite said:


> MegnJoe said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone doing??
> 
> Feel like I am surrounded by babies at the moment.
> 
> DH is keen and is just waiting for the green light from me. :dohh::haha:
> 
> I actually took a test this morning as I've been having strong symptoms for a few weeks but I am on the patch and think it's just side effects. :wacko: Needless to say I got a BFN.
> 
> Ooooh I am thinking I would like to wait till June so the birth would fall in well with LO starting school just at the end of what would be my maternity leave but I am really quite broody right now. :haha::dohh:
> 
> How're you? :hugs:Click to expand...

If my husband gave me the go ahead I would be all about it lol!! Well I am okay, being wishy washy about wanting to be pregnant now, and waiting and reaping the benefits of that too...I don't know, I am tracking my ovulation by CM and a cycle calender on my phone, and we r being careful around those days. I secretly wish it would happen, but know I would panic if it did!

I am going back to the gym today and maybe that will help me not be so broody, maybe if I lose a little weight I will want to enjoy that for awhile :)


----------



## Irish Eyes

We'll be starting TTC inb May/June next year. We have a little boy who's 3 months old. We want a close age gap but I want to get Maternity pay again and also want DS to have a year of my attention!

I hated being pregnant and labour was 10xs worse than I ever thought possible but I'm determined to have 2! 

We decided to NTNP from our wedding day last year (july) thinking it would take a while but I was pregnant by our honeymoon 3 weeks later so there's no NTNP this time just in case!


----------



## MegnJoe

Irish Eyes said:


> We'll be starting TTC inb May/June next year. We have a little boy who's 3 months old. We want a close age gap but I want to get Maternity pay again and also want DS to have a year of my attention!
> 
> I hated being pregnant and labour was 10xs worse than I ever thought possible but I'm determined to have 2!
> 
> We decided to NTNP from our wedding day last year (july) thinking it would take a while but I was pregnant by our honeymoon 3 weeks later so there's no NTNP this time just in case!

Wow u got pregnant fast! I wouldn't ntnp either if I were u! I feel the same way about wanting to be able to give my full attention to my baby girl for the 1st yr. Not that u can't give ur attention to ur lo being pregnant, its just not something I'm sure is right for me, I was so sick in the beginning then miserable in the end..so taking care of an infant while that's going on?? Ahhh!!!

Since it took awhile I am pretty sure we will ntnp from April on :) welcome to the group!


----------



## Irish Eyes

Thanks! I can't imagine having another difficult pregnancy and a toddler! If this group keeps in touch hopefully we'll be able to give support!


----------



## rachael872211

Hi ya :wave:

We are also WWT June 2013. My DD is 11 years and my DS is 19 months. 

I really want a spring/summer baby so I figured that if I start in June it should fall about right. My DS took 5 months to concieve. 

I am so ready now though! My heart is saying yes but my head is being the sensible one. 

It will be nice to be able to speak to others who are probably feeling impatient like me. xx


----------



## Lownthwaite

Irish Eyes said:


> We'll be starting TTC inb May/June next year. We have a little boy who's 3 months old. We want a close age gap but I want to get Maternity pay again and also want DS to have a year of my attention!
> 
> I hated being pregnant and labour was 10xs worse than I ever thought possible but I'm determined to have 2!
> 
> We decided to NTNP from our wedding day last year (july) thinking it would take a while but I was pregnant by our honeymoon 3 weeks later so there's no NTNP this time just in case!

I came off my contraception and was pregnant 4 weeks later - needless to say no NTNP here either! :haha::dohh:


----------



## MegnJoe

rachael872211 said:


> Hi ya :wave:
> 
> We are also WWT June 2013. My DD is 11 years and my DS is 19 months.
> 
> I really want a spring/summer baby so I figured that if I start in June it should fall about right. My DS took 5 months to concieve.
> 
> I am so ready now though! My heart is saying yes but my head is being the sensible one.
> 
> It will be nice to be able to speak to others who are probably feeling impatient like me. xx

I know exactly how u feel! My heart says throw caution to the wind! It will work out if I got pregnant again! Go for it go for it! But my dang ol head keeps saying, wait, what about school? What about work? Don't u want to buy a house before ur next one?? Pfff. Wah!


----------



## k_hall1784

Hey everyone. After two years of his asking, I finally gave in to having another baby. I am smack in the middle of school so we are going to wait until July, August of 2013 to start trying. That way, I can get through my last semester of school and have graduated by the time I have the baby. I also want to lose these last 40lbs. We have three children already who are 9, 6, and 27 months. I though I was done after baby number three, but am having insane baby fever right now. I have even started looking into midwives and birthing centers in my area. lol. I'm thankful that I have my IUD right now, because as I am feeling, I would go for it now.


----------



## k_hall1784

I hear ya. My heart is screaming "NOW", but I am allowing my brain to take control this time. There are so many things that we want to have done by the time another baby gets here. We just started a business, so we want to give it time to grown and we also want to be able to give it our full attention. We also want to buy a house in the next year. All while I finish school and take care of three rambunctious kids. I soooo want another baby right now, but I know it is best to wait. I just wanted to add my two cents to let you know that you are not alone.


rachael872211 said:


> Hi ya :wave:
> 
> We are also WWT June 2013. My DD is 11 years and my DS is 19 months.
> 
> I really want a spring/summer baby so I figured that if I start in June it should fall about right. My DS took 5 months to concieve.
> 
> I am so ready now though! My heart is saying yes but my head is being the sensible one.
> 
> It will be nice to be able to speak to others who are probably feeling impatient like me. xx


----------



## MegnJoe

k_hall1784 said:


> Hey everyone. After two years of his asking, I finally gave in to having another baby. I am smack in the middle of school so we are going to wait until July, August of 2013 to start trying. That way, I can get through my last semester of school and have graduated by the time I have the baby. I also want to lose these last 40lbs. We have three children already who are 9, 6, and 27 months. I though I was done after baby number three, but am having insane baby fever right now. I have even started looking into midwives and birthing centers in my area. lol. I'm thankful that I have my IUD right now, because as I am feeling, I would go for it now.

Welcome!!! :hugs: I am so happy you are joining us! 3 kids!! I cant wait to have that <3 Hubby says 2... everytime he does I say HA! :haha: yeah right!! How is it having kids with distance in age? Is it hard? Everyone suggests having them really close--I am scared to try too soon and WAM pregnant when my LO is still so little. Or wait to long and have them so far apart--only because its the unknown, not at all saying its bad. Sometimes I feel like its not for me then it is, then its not...:dohh:

Anyways lol, WELCOME!


----------



## k_hall1784

MegnJoe said:


> k_hall1784 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. After two years of his asking, I finally gave in to having another baby. I am smack in the middle of school so we are going to wait until July, August of 2013 to start trying. That way, I can get through my last semester of school and have graduated by the time I have the baby. I also want to lose these last 40lbs. We have three children already who are 9, 6, and 27 months. I though I was done after baby number three, but am having insane baby fever right now. I have even started looking into midwives and birthing centers in my area. lol. I'm thankful that I have my IUD right now, because as I am feeling, I would go for it now.
> 
> Welcome!!! :hugs: I am so happy you are joining us! 3 kids!! I cant wait to have that <3 Hubby says 2... everytime he does I say HA! :haha: yeah right!! How is it having kids with distance in age? Is it hard? Everyone suggests having them really close--I am scared to try too soon and WAM pregnant when my LO is still so little. Or wait to long and have them so far apart--only because its the unknown, not at all saying its bad. Sometimes I feel like its not for me then it is, then its not...:dohh:
> 
> Anyways lol, WELCOME!Click to expand...

Three kids is okay. My youngest was a surprise. I was on BC when I got pregnant with her. It isn't that much different than having two. The age difference works out better for me. I couldn't handle being pregnant and dealing with a young toddler or infant at the same time just as I can't handle two very young children at the same time. My cousin had twins a few years ago, and everyday I would ask her how she dealt with TWO screaming babies and TWO busy 1.5 year olds. They gave her a run for her money. lol. My oldest was right a three when my second child was born. So he was potty trained and could feed himself and could also entertain himself for a little while if I needed a few minutes to myself or with the baby. My second child was right at four when my youngest was born so she was also a "big girl" and could help me out a lot. When my youngest was born, my oldest was just about seven. So I had a seven year old, a four year old, and a newborn. I was able to take quick showers and ask my oldest to keep an eye on the baby and my four year old. He was a huge help with them both. Now when I try for the next baby, my oldest will be ten, my second oldest will be seven and the baby will be three. So if I get pregnant right away, they will be 11, 8, and 4 by the time the baby gets here. I will say that it feels kind of weird knowing that there will be an 11 year age gap between the youngest and the oldest, but I started having kids at 19 so that kind of comes with the territory. lol. Did I mention how excited I am?! lol. I don't know why, but I cannot wait to start TTC. Pregnancy wasn't a walk in the park ( morning, ummmm, all day sickness, extreme fatigue, and that nasty metal taste in my mouth), but I am strangely looking forward to it. Which I am sure I will curse myself for later. lol. I just love knowing that I am growing another life inside of me. I think pregnancy and birth and bonding is such a beautiful thing. It's crazy because I thought I was done. Wanted to my tubes tied and all. But my OB/GYN talked me into an IUD saying that I may want kids later. I guess she was right. lol


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi everyone! I have a beautiful 15 months old son PJ. I have had 2 mc's since may and I'm wtt. I'm probly going to move on to NTNP april/may and then start trying june 2013! So I will hopefully be having a lo by my sons 3rd birthday!


----------



## SteffyRae

Irish Eyes said:


> We'll be starting TTC inb May/June next year. We have a little boy who's 3 months old. We want a close age gap but I want to get Maternity pay again and also want DS to have a year of my attention!
> 
> I hated being pregnant and labour was 10xs worse than I ever thought possible but I'm determined to have 2!
> 
> We decided to NTNP from our wedding day last year (july) thinking it would take a while but I was pregnant by our honeymoon 3 weeks later so there's no NTNP this time just in case!

hehe Thats what happened with us!


----------



## MegnJoe

SteffyRae said:


> Hi everyone! I have a beautiful 15 months old son PJ. I have had 2 mc's since may and I'm wtt. I'm probly going to move on to NTNP april/may and then start trying june 2013! So I will hopefully be having a lo by my sons 3rd birthday!

It sounds like we are all going to be pretty much ntnp in April or May! We should see each other there too, and hopefully in TTC in June, or bfp announcements before then :)! I am sorry for ur losses hun. Welcome to the group!!


----------



## SteffyRae

Thats cool! part of me is like "just have one now" but its not very logical so I was thinking if I got to know the people who where waiting like me it might be easier.


----------



## MegnJoe

SteffyRae said:


> Thats cool! part of me is like "just have one now" but its not very logical so I was thinking if I got to know the people who where waiting like me it might be easier.

I agree! We can help each other from taking the plundge!


----------



## SteffyRae

lol I hope so, I'm not known for being patient! I know I should be though


----------



## MegnJoe

SteffyRae said:


> lol I hope so, I'm not known for being patient! I know I should be though

Me either, especially when i know for myself and our families it would be good news! But DH did say to me " do u know how much pressure that would put.mw under?" So that made me think a little bit...he is in school now, just finishes up his associates and hopes to move onto bachelor's..I know another lo right now might keep him from doing that and having to go straight into full time work. The last thing I want is him to resent me for not caring how he feels! So that's some motivation to hang on a little bit longer!!


----------



## SteffyRae

Yes thats how I'm feeling both me and the hubby have good jobs but....... I wanna finsish school without trying to juggle work, school, a toddler and a infant. I'm lucky my son is older and can be with my mom or at childcare but I can't do that with a newborn.


----------



## Irish Eyes

I'm so glad I'm not the only impatient one!! No idea why though, I had an awful pregnancy & horrible birth. I was determined I would never do it again until a few weeks ago. I'm loving being with my little boy so no idea why I'm hurrying things. Also I need to go back to work for a little while to get my maternity allowance again!


----------



## SteffyRae

Irish Eyes said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only impatient one!! No idea why though, I had an awful pregnancy & horrible birth. I was determined I would never do it again until a few weeks ago. I'm loving being with my little boy so no idea why I'm hurrying things. Also I need to go back to work for a little while to get my maternity allowance again!

Lol my son is a terror so I haven't no idea why I want to do this again lmao... I love him though and loved being pregnant horrible delivery though.


----------



## bnr22

I really want my kids at least 3 years apart. My sister and I are almost 2 years apart, and I HATED following her in school because we were only a year apart in school. DH and I have both agreed on having 3 from the beginning, although I am not sure I will actually want to stop at 3, but 3 is the plan for now. 
DH is also totally on board with starting to try now, but since insurance wouldn't cover any of it right now, we both now the right thing to do is wait. Plus, it gives us some time to save up and buy a house. It's just no fun waiting!


----------



## MegnJoe

bnr22 said:


> I really want my kids at least 3 years apart. My sister and I are almost 2 years apart, and I HATED following her in school because we were only a year apart in school. DH and I have both agreed on having 3 from the beginning, although I am not sure I will actually want to stop at 3, but 3 is the plan for now.
> DH is also totally on board with starting to try now, but since insurance wouldn't cover any of it right now, we both now the right thing to do is wait. Plus, it gives us some time to save up and buy a house. It's just no fun waiting!

Really? I loved being in the same school as my sister. I am 6 years away from my oldest and we hardly talk at all, me and my other sister are about 2 years apart :) there were times though when I wished I was known for me, not 'amandas little sister' I know this next baby will be Hope's lil brother or sister, but throughout highschool, I was know as her little sister, even playing volleyball, which she didn't do, lol it was "hey amandas little sister scored!" Haha so I know what u r saying for sure! 

It is no fun waiting, I try to think about how good it will be to drive home with my next lo to their own driveway and their own house. Or to be able to never have to budget so much for things like clothes and such :)


----------



## Irish Eyes

Megn it does make a big difference so I know what you mean. I love that my LO has a nursery in his own home, we can decorate how we want and we never have to move if we don't want to. We only just managed to buy this house though, we literally had a 3 week gap to buy a house where we had enough deposit saved but also I was still on my full salary and not maternity pay. We moved when he was 7 weeks old, it was hard work but so worth it!


----------



## SteffyRae

Me and my sister are 8 years apart and don't have a very good relationship so I wanted my kids close together but not too close I don't want 2 sets of diapers lol


----------



## MegnJoe

Hey ladies!! How is everyone doing?! Sorry I havent checked in! I had some friends come visit me from Seattle for about a week. 

I am having some pink spotting so lets hope AF is on her way! If not, its implantation bleeding and my whole WTT thing is shot to heck! <3 

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## MegnJoe

SteffyRae said:


> Me and my sister are 8 years apart and don't have a very good relationship so I wanted my kids close together but not too close I don't want 2 sets of diapers lol

WAIT! Preg-1st Tri?! :happydance: oops? and congratulations!!:shrug::thumbup:


----------



## MegnJoe

AF showed. Back on track lol


----------



## melissa84

The thread's a little but old, but anyway I am also waiting until June 2013, because it's a good distance between my daughter and another baby, and according to the Chinese Calendar and the Brazilian charting thing(?) it should be a boy. We're going to do Shettles method on trying to conceive a boy also. :thumbup:


----------



## MegnJoe

melissa84 said:


> The thread's a little but old, but anyway I am also waiting until June 2013, because it's a good distance between my daughter and another baby, and according to the Chinese Calendar and the Brazilian charting thing(?) it should be a boy. We're going to do Shettles method on trying to conceive a boy also. :thumbup:

Hey! Welcome! I think i will look into the Shettles method..I know DH wants a son and if we try on our own and get preggy it will be a girl, i just KNOW it. The chinese calender was right about my little girl being a girl, and all i could pick out was girl names. I couldnt think of one single boy name I liked..And when we go to try in 2013 the Chinese Calender says girl...so maybe TTC in 2013 and looking into the Shettles method we can have a boy! :happydance:


----------



## Irish Eyes

What's with the Chinese calendar? what does it mean & how does it work? We have a little boy so I'd love a little girl next time!


----------



## MegnJoe

Irish Eyes said:


> What's with the Chinese calendar? what does it mean & how does it work? We have a little boy so I'd love a little girl next time!

Google Chinese Gender Predictor...it will lead you from there and tell u what to do..heres a link :) 

https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor

It was right about me having a girl and a couple of my girlfriends were predicted right!


----------



## Ganton

I've just tried it for myself and my SIL and it was correct - both boys!


----------



## MegnJoe

:) see! It's pretty neat :)


----------



## Irish Eyes

Well according to that I will be having a girl if I conceive anytime between feb and October next year, gives me some time!


----------



## MegnJoe

Oh good! Maybe cheat a lol and start in April ;)


----------



## shelbelle33

I've always said I just want a happy and healthy baby. I've heard that girls are easier to manage when younger up until around the time they hit puberty and boys are full of energy when they are young and start to chill out as they get older. Of course all kids are different, but for all of you who already have children; do you think more often than not that's the case?


----------



## MegnJoe

I have a little girl, no older children yet, but my li started sleeping through the night at 3 months old, and before that it was 5 hours, one feed then back to bed for another 4 or 5. So I think girls r great! Lol but knowing how I was when I hit puberty...Lord help me if she is anything like me...


----------



## Irish Eyes

I only have a boy & he's amazing and has been a pretty easy baby for the most part. We've had no colic, reflux, major sleeping problems etc so I am worried I've been a bit spoilt!

The only reason I'd like a girl is to experience having both. I'm not exactly a girlie girl so I do somethings think "what on earth would I do with a girl"


----------



## MegnJoe

I am not a girly girl either, but i do find myself getting excited about her dances and stuff like that. Like the first time she is old enough to paint her nails and stuff. Its easier on her than it is to do to myself. On myself I never think it looks cute, or I cant be bothered. On her its always adorable! And good for us. One less superficial annoying bouncy girly girl. There are PLENTY of those out there, we dont need to add to the lot if u ask me! :) I still think no matter what the gender predictor says, my DH is going to make only girls. I would be absolutly STUNNED I mean really REALLY amazed if we had a boy.


----------



## MegnJoe

Update lol I am pregnant so there goes that whole idea...good luck to everyone!


----------



## Irish Eyes

MegnJoe said:


> Update lol I am pregnant so there goes that whole idea...good luck to everyone!

Serious?! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

lol Congratulations! :D


----------



## MegnJoe

Thank u!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi ladies, was going to post in this thread but then I saw that the OP is now pregnant (congratulations!!) So I've made a new thread for anyone who wants to come over and join, so we can all maybe stick together through the next few months until we start TTC (in case OP isn't active on a WTT thread now she's got baby number 2 on the way :) )

WTT June 2013


----------



## MegnJoe

Go ahead!! Everyone, best of luck! Catch that eggy on the first month! Enjoy TTC and never let it get the better off you. TTC does not define you as a person. Relax, and have fun! I mean really its sex! Enjoy it. <3 ! It took me 5 years for #1...looking back I see the plan in it all. Thanks gals, take care of yourselves!


----------



## Ganton

Congratulations MegnJoe. I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hey ladies i have got a thread going wtt until may 2013 so you are all welcome to join :) i know some of you TTC in june but there are quite of few other ladies on there that are TTC a couple of months either side of may.
we are getting a nice big group together now and we have a lovely bunch of ladies on there. so it would be nice if we could all join together. :thumbup:
hope to see you guys on there :)
And a big congratulations to MegnJoe :) i bet you are so excited!!


----------



## Jbaby90

MegnJoe said:


> Update lol I am pregnant so there goes that whole idea...good luck to everyone!

Congratulations!! So jealous but happy for you hehe
Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!
xx :happydance:


----------



## perfect plan

Wow congratulations thats fantastic news for you!! Gosh people are keen to take over your thread quick sharp! How far along are you? How are you feeling with the news?


----------



## ash0709

We have two beautiful girls already. 6 and 4.
I have had baby fever *BAD *for the past few months, not sure why, it just hit me all of a sudden and hasn't gone away. I watch baby shows, read forums such as this, etc.

I feel the *NEED* to have another baby. I can't explain it really,_* I just feel it in my heart that it's time*_. A few reasons I want a baby now:

- we are doing well financially, and our girls are in school so daycare would only be for the baby.

- Our youngest is 4. I really don't want a huge age difference, and if we were to get prego today, our oldest and youngest would be *7 years apart! (way too far for me already)* <--- worried about them not having ANYTHING in common.

- My health has declined pretty rapidly over the past 2yrs. I have really bad *anxiety, depression, IBS, gastritis, cysts on both ovarieswhich I think are what cause my periods to be ridiculously painful, and ulcers.* All of my stomach problems, my Doc says are related to my anxiety, and says they wont go away until I treat the anxiety ( w/ anti-depression pills which i am SO against, I refuse to depend on a medicine to make me feel normal(no offense to people that take them, they just aren't for me, I don't even like taking Ibuprofen, much less an anti depressant every day), and I've read nothing but negative things about anti-depressants.) <-- i was on them until December (tried 3 different kinds in 6 months) and took myself off because my husband and I started discussing the possibility of a 3rd child and I didn't want ANY of it in my system.

*I am literally and honestly afraid I won't be able to have anymore children if I wait too long. and I wonder if getting a full hysterectomy would help my problems.. Idk though.. =/*

*My husband says he hasn't come to a decision yet. He says he is worried about how I will handle the hormones from being prego, and the stress after I have it, which I understand because I am a highly stressed person and let stuff get to me that shouldn't, and I'm moody and blah blah, I'm a friggin' woman, but I don't want to keep bothering him about it, or 'guilt-trip' him into it, and him end up resenting me or the baby.

We kinda agreed to start ttc in June, this month, but then when it came down to it, he said he isn't sure yet.*

*I'm ready, he isn't sure. I'm confused. Idk what to do. Help?! *:wacko::coffee::cry::shrug:


----------

